# Valspar aquires Sherwin Williams



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

That's not gonna end well , I hope it doesn't turn swp into garbage


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

tntpainting said:


> That's not gonna end well , I hope it doesn't turn swp into garbage


I think you have that backwards. SW acquired Valspar.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

tntpainting said:


> That's not gonna end well , I hope it doesn't turn swp into garbage


Isn't SWP already garbage? @PACman care to chime in?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my bad I was told by a guy in the hardware store today


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe they'll turn valspat into a decent product


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i use SW but slowed down a lot, sure they have some good paint ( limited ) just like all paint companies

but i hate their company greed, unfair pricing and them buying out decent paint companies only to take over the market

my only problem is not being brain washed by SW

but every F******ng homeowner
drinking the kool aid 

at 56 years old i remember the mom & pop stores / restaurants / hardware / gas station (full service) 

now it's a wal-mart / SW / WaWa / Mcd on ever corner while the good old boys fight to feed our families


.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep ben moore only in ace hardware around me. Sherwin everywhere.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Swp is still the best I'll drink the koolaid too they treat me well and I don't buy in to all the "vanity" names that they create for the homeowner market ,super paint and pro Mar are all I use


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> now it's a wal-mart / SW / WaWa / Mcd on ever corner while the good old boys fight to feed our families
> .


Hey, don't knock the WaWa's. The turkey gobbler is the bomb shnizzle.

Granted it only comes out once a year...but it's worth it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Hey, don't knock the WaWa's. The turkey gobbler is the bomb shnizzle.
> 
> Granted it only comes out once a year...but it's worth it.


I would kill to have a Wawa around here. :yes:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What's a Wawa and why should I want one?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

BPC said:


> Yep ben moore only in ace hardware around me. Sherwin everywhere.


All the Ace's around me dumped Benny for Valspar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What do I think is going to happen you ask? Why of course you are all waiting with great anticipation for my answer so here it is! In a nutshell, more over-priced, over hyped, over marketed, average quality paint available in even more convenient locations! How is that?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> What's a Wawa and why should I want one?


A WaWa is a convenience store/gas station with awesome coffee and great sandwiches/hot food. They're big in eastern PA and southern NJ and expanded down the eastern seaboard to around North Carolina. They then skip over Georgia and South Carolina then pick up again in Florida. 

It's one of the places I miss most from living in PA.


----------



## tat2boss (Jun 2, 2015)

*Sherwin is where its at for me.*

A-100, Promar, Kwal Liquid Vinyl (which a rep told me is the main reason Sherwin bought out Kwal)
And Sherwin takes good care of me too. So I stick with them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder if they'll buy out behr someday...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I wonder if they'll buy out behr someday...


might as well


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I wonder if they'll buy out behr someday...


No. That would be PPG. And probably sooner then any of us realize. I give it two years.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> All the Ace's around me dumped Benny for Valspar.


That can only mean one thing "Ace in the hole".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

While I was casually perusing my local Lowe's this morning, a couple of things stood out. In fact 7-8 people stood out. Why? Because they were in a big rush to tear down the Olympic/Valspar color gallery. I overheard one of them say the reason they were in such a big rush is because they had to have the "transition" done at all the stores by the end of the month, for the "season".

The other thing that stood out, and having been in retail my whole life i would notice this, was that 4 of the 6 endcaps in the paint department were devoted to SW/Hgtv paints and Purdy products. 2/3 of the prime selling locations are now dedicated to SW products. That tells me quite a lot.

Another thing. The Purdy "uniform flow" brush line, which I was told by my Purdy rep was a huge dud and was not going to be restocked by Lowe's, was back in the store and on 2 of those endcaps. (these brushes flat out suck btw).

Conspiracy? Ancient aliens? I say.....YES!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, you need closure or a support group. Move on from SW.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> What do I think is going to happen you ask? Why of course you are all waiting with great anticipation for my answer so here it is! In a nutshell, more over-priced, over hyped, over marketed, average quality paint available in even more convenient locations! How is that?


Add an extra coat and everything will be back to normal. See, that's why everyone loves me, I'm an optimist.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

paintpimp said:


> Dude, you need closure or a support group. Move on from SW.


It's just an observation. DUDE!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> It's just an observation. DUDE!


You sure you didn't mean obsession? J/K relax! I actually like all your diatribes. 

It's funny, I didn't see a post from you in twenty four hours and was ready to sound an alert. then i saw you posted something in the "horrible job" thread and my anxiety receded.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

It's just an observation. DUDE!


Like a stalking, jilted romance gone bad.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> You sure you didn't mean obsession? J/K relax! I actually like all your diatribes.
> 
> It's funny, I didn't see a post from you in twenty four hours and was ready to sound an alert. then i saw you posted something in the "horrible job" thread and my anxiety receded.


sorry for that. I'm starting to have some pretty busy times during the day. That and I don't do much internet stuff on weekends. You know, real life stuff to do.

But think about it for a second. If you were a retailer, wouldn't you think it would be a good idea to keep tabs on your competition? All the box stores shop their competitors daily across the country. They just don't share what they find. I'm an independent, so I can. GM buys every car on the market to test. And so do all the other car manufacturers. They also know every little thing each other is doing as soon as they do it.

Retail isn't like painting where you do what you do and really don't have to care what the painter down the street is doing. Retailers that don't know what the other guys are doing are doomed to fail. I know my competitions' strengths and weaknesses better then they know themselves.

And can anyone translate my avatar? I know it says something about Sherwin Williams pants and that's about it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> sorry for that. I'm starting to have some pretty busy times during the day. That and I don't do much internet stuff on weekends. You know, real life stuff to do.
> 
> But think about it for a second. If you were a retailer, wouldn't you think it would be a good idea to keep tabs on your competition? All the box stores shop their competitors daily across the country. They just don't share what they find. I'm an independent, so I can. GM buys every car on the market to test. And so do all the other car manufacturers. They also know every little thing each other is doing as soon as they do it.
> 
> ...


I can't quite make out all the words on the top line, but the bottom line translates roughly as, "with the pants of Sherwin Williams."

I'm thinking it means something like, "Hey man (dog, homie, etc.), a sweet butt in those Sherwin Williams pants." I'm not fluent, and that top line is a colloquial expression, so really hard for me to translate.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I can't quite make out all the words on the top line, but the bottom line translates roughy as, "with the pants of Sherwin Williams."
> 
> I'm thinking it means something like, "Hey man (dog, homie, etc.), a sweet butt in those Sherwin Williams pants." I'm not fluent, and that top line is a colloquial expression, so really hard for me to translate.


I just googled Sherwin williams alien and found it. Thought it was funny.
I guess the real question is why I would google sherwin williams alien.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> I just googled Sherwin williams alien and found it. Thought it was funny.
> I guess the real question is why I would google sherwin williams alien.


Was my hillbilly lab translation anywhere close to being accurate? I have to know!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> You sure you didn't mean obsession? J/K relax! I actually like all your diatribes.
> 
> It's funny, I didn't see a post from you in twenty four hours and was ready to sound an alert. then i saw you posted something in the "horrible job" thread and my anxiety receded.


I haven't had a good diatribe for a while. Maybe I ought to do one before I get too busy for the summer. I could start with what a piece of 5hit this purdy brush I bought this morning is.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I haven't had a good diatribe for a while. Maybe I ought to do one before I get too busy for the summer. I could start with what a piece of 5hit this purdy brush I bought this morning is.


Use it as a BBQ baster.

See, once again, optimistic!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> I just googled Sherwin williams alien and found it. Thought it was funny.
> I guess the real question is why I would google sherwin williams alien.


What is the English translation of your avatar? My OCD will not let this go.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> What is the English translation of your avatar? My OCD will not let this go.


there is no translation of nalguitas, nor any word close to it. The best I can come up with is "Dude(or idiot) but those "nalguitas" of the rich with the pants of sherwin williams.

I may try a Portuguese translator.

do you want me to change it before your head explodes?


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

PACman, I don't mean to open a can of worms but what paint lines do you carry?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> there is no translation of nalguitas, nor any word close to it. The best I can come up with is "Dude(or idiot) but those "nalguitas" of the rich with the pants of sherwin williams.
> 
> I may try a Portuguese translator.
> 
> do you want me to change it before your head explodes?


Keep it if you like. I just needed something, and you supplied me with enough. lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

So, "nalgas" is a term my father used to use in the phrase 'Tus nalgas prietas" which I think meant "tight ass" like in "cheap ass". Nalgitas is probably little ass.

Actually, prieta means brown. So the translation would have been "your brown butt" which I have no idea what that meant?:blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This thing went wayyyy too far off track.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a close family friend from North Carolina tell me over the weekend that there are several Lowe's stores in eastern North Carolina that have "complete" Sherwin Williams stores set up in them. Any one in that area seen that yet? I asked her if it was just SW color racks and the HGTV/SW/Lowe's paints and she said it was set up like a complete SW store with new counters and everything. I haven't heard this from anywhere else so I think she is either full of it or just pulling my leg. Anybody see this yet?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Despite never having been in a SW store, my wife just bought me a pair of painter's white shorts from some store I've never heard of. They were on sale. They've got the SW logo on them.

I'm not sure if I should feel dirty or not. PAC, please advise.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Despite never having been in a SW store, my wife just bought me a pair of painter's white shorts from some store I've never heard of. They were on sale. They've got the SW logo on them.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should feel dirty or not. PAC, please advise.


Just make sure to pull the SW logo off of them. You don't want to give them any free advertising.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

tntpainting said:


> That's not gonna end well , I hope it doesn't turn swp into garbage










Wildbill7145 said:


> Despite never having been in a SW store, my wife just bought me a pair of painter's white shorts from some store I've never heard of. They were on sale. They've got the SW logo on them.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should feel dirty or not. PAC, please advise.


Yes. Rip off the sw. You don't want ppl to think you're a junk painter!!!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Yes. Rip off the sw. You don't want ppl to think you're a junk painter!!!


Or a painter period for that matter!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> Just make sure to pull the SW logo off of them. You don't want to give them any free advertising.


By discussing them aren't we already giving them free advertising?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> By discussing them aren't we already giving them free advertising?


I doubt it. Everyone on here already buys most of their paint from SW or one of their subsidiary brands at one point or another.(even me!) (at least I think I still can! Haven't seen my new rep yet! Maybe their cutting me off! That's OK, Benny is ready to take their place!)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Yes. Rip off the sw. You don't want ppl to think you're a junk painter!!!


It is on the bum area, and not easily razoring off so I think I'll leave it. Pointed this out to the wife who hadn't noticed it. She did mention that in terms of an environmental stand point, that's the worst logo ever. I can't disagree. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> It is on the bum area, and not easily razoring off so I think I'll leave it. Pointed this out to the wife who hadn't noticed it. She did mention that in terms of an environmental stand point, that's the worst logo ever. I can't disagree. Who thought that was a good idea?


Just paint it! Bomb can of white primer...lol

And their logo is disgusting. I totally agree.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

40'


PACman said:


> I had a close family friend from North Carolina tell me over the weekend that there are several Lowe's stores in eastern North Carolina that have "complete" Sherwin Williams stores set up in them. Any one in that area seen that yet? I asked her if it was just SW color racks and the HGTV/SW/Lowe's paints and she said it was set up like a complete SW store with new counters and everything. I haven't heard this from anywhere else so I think she is either full of it or just pulling my leg. Anybody see this yet?


It might seem so. All that they did was install a 30'-40' color bar and repaint the desk area in a gray color provided by SW and by company policy have the same display area as Valspar and Olympic behind the desk (gallons on the rack) It does look different from the Lowe's beige that's everywhere else in the store.
The desk was painted with the new Infinity over satin Valspar no prep and you can peel it off with your fingernail even after full cure. It caused quite a stir with the employees no one wanted to sell it. $50.00 gal.
so they sent regional managers to sand and repaint.

That little oversight cost them millions of dollars in lost sales :yes:
I still dont trust it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> It is on the bum area, and not easily razoring off so I think I'll leave it. Pointed this out to the wife who hadn't noticed it. She did mention that in terms of an environmental stand point, that's the worst logo ever. I can't disagree. Who thought that was a good idea?


The logo goes back to the 1880's if I remember correctly. They did change to a different logo for a period of time back in the late 70's and it was a disaster for them. They will probably never change it again as doing so has been proven to be a terrible idea for their sales. And the paint in the logo is being poured right on top of Cleveland Ohio so it's not like they are actually causing any more pollution. Probably an improvement.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> 40'
> 
> It might seem so. All that they did was install a 30'-40' color bar and repaint the desk area in a gray color provided by SW and by company policy have the same display area as Valspar and Olympic behind the desk (gallons on the rack) It does look different from the Lowe's beige that's everywhere else in the store.
> The desk was painted with the new Infinity over satin Valspar no prep and you can peel it off with your fingernail even after full cure. It caused quite a stir with the employees no one wanted to sell it. $50.00 gal.
> ...


I kind of figured that what she was seeing was just the re-branding of their displays and such. They were probably re-done first in the eastern North Carolina area due to the proximity to Lowe's headquarters. And fyi if anyone cares the Infinity peels off of bare drywall worse then Marquee does. And the label says one coat on bare drywall. So I see some opportunities for legit painters for some re-paint work coming from it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I doubt it. Everyone on here already buys most of their paint from SW or one of their subsidiary brands at one point or another.(even me!) (at least I think I still can! Haven't seen my new rep yet! Maybe their cutting me off! That's OK, Benny is ready to take their place!)


:no::no:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> :no::no:


I didn't mean to insult you few that don't. Sorry. It just seems like everyone that reads this forum does.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Was at Lowes yesterday and thought while I'm here I'll pick up a quart of exterior gloss to finish a small job. Was told they don't have anything in gloss just semi. Lady wants high gloss, his suggestion was to go to a SW store and see if they had anything. I looked around and said I thought you were a SW store.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Toolnut said:


> Was at Lowes yesterday and thought while I'm here I'll pick up a quart of exterior gloss to finish a small job. Was told they don't have anything in gloss just semi. Lady wants high gloss, his suggestion was to go to a SW store and see if they had anything. I looked around and said I thought you were a SW store.


Pretty sad............next time your in there ask the same guy who helped you. What this ovation int/exterior gloss you have on the shelf used for? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I didn't mean to insult you few that don't. Sorry. It just seems like everyone that reads this forum does.


I would hazard a guess at about 80%


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> Pretty sad............next time your in there ask the same guy who helped you. What this ovation int/exterior gloss you have on the shelf used for? :whistling2:


I often wonder what would happen if I went into a Lowe's or Home Depot and started tinting paint and helping customers? You know just jump in there and start using their tint machine and knowing exactly what they sell and where it is on the shelf? I wonder if they would arrest me or offer me a job? It could make a good youtube video i bet!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> Was at Lowes ... I looked around and said I thought you were a SW store.


Unfortunately they aren't a sherwin store. Their merely selling some* of their products. 

I'm glad they aren't a sherwin store because they don't know even half of the stuff the actual sherwin store knows or has access to.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Unfortunately they aren't a sherwin store. Their merely selling some* of their products.
> 
> I'm glad they aren't a sherwin store because they don't know even half of the stuff the actual sherwin store knows or has access to.


As I've said here before, the knowledge level of SW employees does seem to vary widely from store to store. Based on my limited experience, the highlighted comment is just plain scary.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> As I've said here before, the knowledge level of SW employees does seem to vary widely from store to store. Based on my limited experience, the highlighted comment is just plain scary.


It's all about the training.

A good manager will teach there employees what products do what, and what they're good for


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> As I've said here before, the knowledge level of SW employees does seem to vary widely from store to store. Based on my limited experience, the highlighted comment is just plain scary.


And me being a former SW assistant manager trainer, it's double scary!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> It's all about the training.
> 
> A good manager will teach there employees what products do what, and what they're good for


When I trained entry level assistant store managers for SW, I was repeatedly told by the district and regional managers NOT to spend any time with product training! That was the store managers responsibility once they got to the store. I was only supposed to train them on store operations and credit management.

The problem was twofold. Most of the store managers had less then 2 years of paint experience, and most of the store managers were either to busy or to lazy to give their new assistants any product training. It was a never ending cycle with SW that they sometimes can correct but on a fairly limited basis depending on the regional management.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> It's all about the training.
> 
> A good manager will teach there employees what products do what, and what they're good for


As Shakespeare famously wrote, "Ay, there's the rub."


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

The death star of the painting galaxy!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Toolnut said:


> Was at Lowes yesterday and thought while I'm here I'll pick up a quart of exterior gloss to finish a small job. Was told they don't have anything in gloss just semi. Lady wants high gloss, his suggestion was to go to a SW store and see if they had anything. I looked around and said I thought you were a SW store.


Not even in a rustoleum product?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

So....Gardz is now labeled "all prime"? And it's a rustoleum product? I didn't realize rustoleum owned zinsser? Doesn't sw own rustoleum, and therefore zinsser?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> So....Gardz is now labeled "all prime"? And it's a rustoleum product? I didn't realize rustoleum owned zinsser? Doesn't sw own rustoleum, and therefore zinsser?


RPM is the parent company for Rustoleum, Zinnser, and a host of other brands.


----------

